# Identifying collar dog



## Strike (12 Nov 2013)

Anyone have any guesses?  It was found in the Hamilton area by my cousin who has decided to take up metal detecting.


----------



## JorgSlice (12 Nov 2013)

Canadian Grenadier Guards?


----------



## kkwd (12 Nov 2013)

It might be just the photo but it looks kind of large for a collar dog and might be a cap badge. Here is a image for the 10TH Royal Grenadiers. There are old books available on archive.org of the history of this unit.

 Image


----------



## pbi (12 Nov 2013)

It looks like it might be from a fusilier unit, as the shape of the flames is that more commo ly associated with fusiliers not the Grenadiers. Could it be the Scots Fusiliers of  Canada (now amalgamated into the Highland Fusiliers of Canada? They are located in the Cambridge area. What are the letters or numerals on the face of the badge? Could they be the remains of thr soldering that held lettering or other devices onto the face?


----------



## kkwd (12 Nov 2013)

The 7th post in this page has more photos. The second photo closely matches the photo posted.

 Link


----------



## Strike (12 Nov 2013)

Thanks everyone!  Quite the find for my cousin.  I think this is one of the finds that she plans on keeping.


----------

